# Officer Down: Corporal Abel Marquez - [Odessa , Texas]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

09/12/2007
*Officer Down: Corporal Abel Marquez*

*Officer Down: Corporal Abel Marquez* - [Odessa , Texas]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* NA

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*
Additional Information:* Corporal Marquez was survived by wife, two children, and two brothers, both home whom also served with the Odessa Police Department. One of his brothers was the first officer on scene following the shooting and transported him to the hospital in a patrol car.

*Incident Details:* Corporal Abel Marquez, Corporal Scott Gardner, and Corporal Arlie Jones were shot and killed when they responded to a domestic violence call.

When the three officers arrived, the victim left her home and told the officers that her husband had hit her. The officers were unable to gain entry into the home through the front door. They then attempted to gain entry through the back door. As they did, the suspect opened fire, killing Corporal Jones and Corporal Gardner, and critically wounding Corporal Marquez.

The suspect was later shot and taken into custody after a four hour standoff.

Corporal Marquez was transported to a local hospital where he remained unconscious until passing away four days later.

*End of Watch:* Wednesday, September 12, 2007

*2 Tex. officers fatally shot, 1 critically injured responding to domestic* 
[/B]
The Associated Press 
LUBBOCK, Texas - Hospital officials in Lubbock say critically wounded Odessa Police Corporal Abel Marquez -- died today. 
That brings to three the number of Odessa policeman who died after being shot while answering a domestic disturbance call Saturday night. 
The suspect is in custody. 
University Medical Center spokesman Greg Bruce says Marquez died from his wounds. The 32-year-old officer had been shot in the face. 
Marquez and two other officers responded to a domestic violence call from a home shared by Larry and Judy White. 
Corporals Arlie Jones and John "Scott" Gardner were fatally shot while in the backyard. 
Their funerals were today in Odessa. Larry White was arraigned Monday on two counts of capital murder and three counts of attempted capital murder. He's held without bond.
[/B]


----------

